# Importing a used EU car in to Spain



## Saskiafinleywaffles (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm considering purchasing a used Belgian car from Belgium and driving it down to Spain where I will be living. This will be done on a UK licence. The car is a 2008 model and will have had the taxes paid on it. Potentially there is an €8000 difference on a similar car in Spain. Does this saving advantage get lost in importing the car?

Thanks


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Saskiafinleywaffles said:


> I'm considering purchasing a used Belgian car from Belgium and driving it down to Spain where I will be living. This will be done on a UK licence. The car is a 2008 model and will have had the taxes paid on it. Potentially there is an €8000 difference on a similar car in Spain. Does this saving advantage get lost in importing the car?
> 
> Thanks


For sure some of it will.
First registration tax/change over costs/ Etc Etc


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

You should still be quids in due to the extrotionate used car prices in Spain. I am half way through the process having bought LHD in the UK at the end of last year. Actually had the ITV done and passed today. I reckon my car with all the costs added on will have cost me just over half what I would have paid down here - and I have no scratches or dents and a full service history lol.

I will put up a thread with my experiences once all completed. Should get the plates next week.


Edit, as yours is a "relatively" new 2008 model, you will pay a higher % tax or duty (this is the bit that Spain charges, even though tecnically they are not allowed to but hey ho). There are tables you can look up to see what it will cost you. My car was a 2000 model so lower % charged, as it is a sliding scale.


----------



## Saskiafinleywaffles (Aug 5, 2015)

Look forward to your detailed experience.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, I'd like to tag on to this thread as I'm looking at importing a 2004 UK Toyota that has been re-registered in France! I don't think it's worth anything in the UK at the moment, but Spanish second-hand prices seem to be around 8k€! 

So I've already exchanged the headlights for LHD and have a Certificate of Conformity as was required to register it in France. I believe that I _should_ be able to pass the ITV with those, right...? I read a lot of stuff about getting an engineer's report but the CC is the official one of those so :fingerscrossed: Getting an independent Spanish report just sounds like a con job.

Does anyone have a link to the magic prices they use to work out the registration tax?

Given I have a French registration document going back to 2011 or so, will I still need to produce the original receipt of purchase to prove VAT was paid?

Incidentally, the French have changed the rules subject to apparent EU requirements; now, if bringing a car from any other EU country to register it in France you do not need a French MOT if the MOT from the country of origin is under 6 months old. Is it too much to hope that the Spanish have brought this in too...?

Thanks


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

*Another Tag On*

I'd also like to tag on here as I'm looking to import a Mustang convertible from the USA. Year 2008 value about $11K, just under 10K in Euros. Shipping quote is good, wondering about duties to be paid. I tire of reading how you need to employ some-one as it's so difficult, I keep thinking it's just scaremongering to make money off people.
I have some-one lined up to sort out the registration onto Spanish plates.
USA indicators are red, will I need to change those to orange for ITV do you reckon?
Anyone experience of doing this?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

If you import an American car then you will need EU tyres on it. Yes the lights MUST conform to EU (Spanish) standards and it WILL fail the ITV test if not changed. 

The standard cost I use to import a car is 600€ Plus lights, tyres and changing the specification back to original. 

Davexf


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

_Si_ said:


> Hi, I'd like to tag on to this thread as I'm looking at importing a 2004 UK Toyota that has been re-registered in France! I don't think it's worth anything in the UK at the moment, but Spanish second-hand prices seem to be around 8k€!
> 
> So I've already exchanged the headlights for LHD and have a Certificate of Conformity as was required to register it in France. I believe that I _should_ be able to pass the ITV with those, right...? I read a lot of stuff about getting an engineer's report but the CC is the official one of those so :fingerscrossed: Getting an independent Spanish report just sounds like a con job.
> 
> ...


At the ITV station I needed the V5C & COC. The first ITV cost me 150E. It would appear that I have to pay a further 100E for a technical report, need to check this out. It seems (being Spain) that you have to cross everyone's palm with silver, as you complete the process.

Here is the list of car values (and boats):

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2013/12/18/pdfs/BOE-A-2013-13227.pdf

Find your car value then apply the depreciation factor below based on age:

<1 year = 100%
>1 <2 years = 84%
>2 <3 years = 67%
>3 <4 years = 56%
>4 <5 years = 47%
>5 <6 years = 39%
>6 <7 years = 34%
>7 <8 years = 28%
>8 <9 years = 24%
>9 <10 years = 19%
>10 <11 years = 17%
>11 <12 years = 13%
>12 years = 10%

Take the obtained value with age depreciation and apply the CO2 factor as per list below:

< 120 g/km = 0%
>120 <160 = 4,75%
>160 < 200 = 9,75%
>200 = 14,75%

As to your question about it being too much for the Spanish to bring in the new EU rules? I am afrain it probably is as they seem to love to do as they wish especially if it earns money and complicates things.

My own imported car project has ground to a complete halt due to one digit in the 11 digit chassis number being written down wrongly in 2004 when my car was imported to UK from Germany. A "5" was written instead of an "S". The cert of conformity has it correct as per the vehicle. This typo was noticed after I had completed the ITV and my car was back home. I was told if it had been spotted during the test then most likely the Guardia would have been waiting for me and impounded my car. Pretty unbelievable for a minor error. The ITV station has kept all my original docs so I have sent off copies to DVLA and explained the problem in the hope that I can get a new V5C with the corrected digit. It is unbelievable, it is as if they think I have a stolen car or something.

I have a Dutch chap helping me with all papers and the various departments. He will charge me a reasonable 150E for his troubles.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> If you import an American car then you will need EU tyres on it. Yes the lights MUST conform to EU (Spanish) standards and it WILL fail the ITV test if not changed.
> 
> ...


I think costs will vary hugely based on the vehicle.
In my case all lights were ok, just flicked a lever on the headlights.

My calculation:

41900 x 10% x 14.75% = 618E

The other problem I have (although it should not be one - just the Spanish system at work again):boxing: is that the V5 shows 2004 as the year model but this is when it was imported to UK. It is a 2000 model car and the COC and other docs clearly show this. I have been told that despite this they may look at it as a 2004 model in which case the duty I pay will be:

41900 x 13% a 14.75% = 803E.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Monkey Hangers said:


> I'd also like to tag on here as I'm looking to import a Mustang convertible from the USA. Year 2008 value about $11K, just under 10K in Euros. Shipping quote is good, wondering about duties to be paid. I tire of reading how you need to employ some-one as it's so difficult, I keep thinking it's just scaremongering to make money off people.
> I have some-one lined up to sort out the registration onto Spanish plates.
> USA indicators are red, will I need to change those to orange for ITV do you reckon?
> Anyone experience of doing this?


Not sure what happens with cars which do not appear on the list? Perhaps they have another list somewhere for vehicles which were not sold on the Spanish market?


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Good thread. I'm thinking one of my options is to buy a LHD Spanish Reg car in the UK before we go over to live. Will I have to buy it six months before we leave and will it be easier the fact it's on Spanish plates?


----------



## gbhow (May 5, 2015)

*import car to spain*

I*d also like to tag along with this one ,as I have a hand built Haynes 7 two seat sports car ,(kitcar) it is built from a 1988 2lt ford parts all from one car , it has a uk mot but no cert of conformity ,the car was built in 2011 and I would like to import it to castalla and put it onto Spanish plates , comments please


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

gbhow said:


> I*d also like to tag along with this one ,as I have a hand built Haynes 7 two seat sports car ,(kitcar) it is built from a 1988 2lt ford parts all from one car , it has a uk mot but no cert of conformity ,the car was built in 2011 and I would like to import it to castalla and put it onto Spanish plates , comments please


Hola

I advise caution as this is a can or worms; your vehicle has not been type tested therefore it will have to have an extra special ITV performed in either Madrid or Barcelona I believe - the same as for importing caravans. The cost I last heard of was 1,800€ for the ITV alone, temporary plates and special insurance extra. 

Davexf


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

To import a car the costs I work on are 

Spanish Engineer's Ficha Technical Reducida 120€ 
ITV 160€ 
Ayuntamiento for road tax 220€ (Maximum) 
Trafico 90€ 
Number plates 30€ 

Import tax or as others say First Registration in Spain tax plus tyres plus headlights plus rear lights are all extras 

Davexf


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> To import a car the costs I work on are
> 
> ...


I see what you meant now earlier with the 600E estimated cost. These are more or less the "fixed" costs then there is the other cost, based on vehicle and age etc.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> To import a car the costs I work on are
> 
> Spanish Engineer's Ficha Technical Reducida 120€


Is this an actual legal requirement that overrides the Certificate of Conformity? Does anyone have an indication of the law stating its necessity?

I don't understand how if the CC is what the manufacturer presented when importing the car as a new model for sale in their showrooms (not all cars are made in Spain, obviously...), then it's not good enough for us now when importing one secondhand!


----------



## PicklesDP (Jul 17, 2015)

Can I ask - is it the same rules and import duty to bring a UK motorbike into Spain?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

No need for a fiche technical reducida if you have a Certificate of European Conformity 

And yes applies to motorbikes also 

Davexf


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> No need for a fiche technical reducida if you have a Certificate of European Conformity
> 
> ...


This is where it (like Spanish life generally) gets confusing, as I have been reliably told I need the technical report, even though I spent £100 on a Certificate of Conformity. Thanks for the tip, I will follow up here.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation Davexf, that encouraged me to spend a bit more time on Google for this.



el romeral said:


> This is where it (like Spanish life generally) gets confusing, as I have been reliably told I need the technical report, even though I spent £100 on a Certificate of Conformity. Thanks for the tip, I will follow up here.


That's why I'm thinking it would be good to print the relevant regulations and carelessly leave a copy on the passenger seat during the ITV... :eyebrows:

I think this links to all the relevant stuff, it's a bit beyond my Spanish but I can understand these lines:

Page 9 NEW Cars: 


> En particular, para los vehículos procedentes de Estados miembros del EEE se
> diferenciará entre:
> a) Vehículos no matriculados:
> ...
> ...


Page 10 USED Cars:


> b) Vehículos ya matriculados:
> ...
> 3.º El interesado deberá solicitar una inspección técnica unitaria del vehículo presentando:
> i) Ficha reducida particularizada para el vehículo a inspeccionar. En el caso que el vehículo disponga de una homologación de tipo CE y del certificado de conformidad CE (CoC), este documento se aceptará como sustitutivo de la ficha reducida.


Download the PDF of that directly here: https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2010/06/24/pdfs/BOE-A-2010-9994.pdf

If you search the entire PDF for the phrase "CoC" you'll see that line repeatedly: "_En el caso que el vehículo disponga de una homologación de tipo CE y del certificado de conformidad CE (CoC), este documento se aceptará como sustitutivo de la ficha reducida._"


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

el romeral said:


> Here is the list of car values (and boats):
> 
> http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2013/12/18/pdfs/BOE-A-2013-13227.pdf


Sorry I missed this on the other page earlier but thank you very much for this. Everything else I'd read so far was telling me only gestors had access to these magic prices; people really do seem to like handing money over for nothing here (your Dutch chap sounds quite reasonable though, hopefully his not-being-Spanish won't be a hindrance). 

A slight issue is that my exact trim model wasn't sold in Spain, have you any advice on which one to pick from the list or is a random OK?

So at 11 years and three months old, burning 190g/Km of CO2, my calc may be in the region of 291€ (23,000€ * 13% * 9.75%). I think that's a tiny bit less than it cost to import it into France.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

_Si_ said:


> A slight issue is that my exact trim model wasn't sold in Spain, have you any advice on which one to pick from the list or is a random OK?
> 
> .


Hola

You don´t pick - they (the authorities) do - beware of dealer extras which you thought were manufacturers specials like tinted windows (a big no-no in Spain) or tow bars without homologation. 

Davexf


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> You don´t pick - they (the authorities) do - beware of dealer extras which you thought were manufacturers specials like tinted windows (a big no-no in Spain) or tow bars without homologation.


Ha ha, in France the civil servant said to me "just pick whichever one you think is most like it".

I do have a towbar but it does have a nice Toyota plaque on it, what do they generally want here?


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

el romeral said:


> Not sure what happens with cars which do not appear on the list? Perhaps they have another list somewhere for vehicles which were not sold on the Spanish market?



Hmmm makes it a little more uncertain doesn't it?


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> If you import an American car then you will need EU tyres on it. Yes the lights MUST conform to EU (Spanish) standards and it WILL fail the ITV test if not changed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Dave, tyres? Didn't realise there was such a big difference. Doesn't it make you mad when there are so many old, hardly roadworthy cars running around? Hmmmpfff!


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Thanks for that Dave, tyres? Didn't realise there was such a big difference. Doesn't it make you mad when there are so many old, hardly roadworthy cars running around? Hmmmpfff!


Many of them without an ITV as it is only a 100E fine and no points if paid promptly, so not a huge deterrent. Also you do not need an ITV to get insurance on your car! 

Only in Spain......


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Thanks for that Dave, tyres? Didn't realise there was such a big difference. Doesn't it make you mad when there are so many old, hardly roadworthy cars running around? Hmmmpfff!


Hola

Remember - you are importing a car and it is the job of ITV to make sure it conforms to specification - no added extras or items removed. That is why it is so much more expensive; they even measure the car (although I will admit that the way they take the measurements are not up to date). 

Davexf


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Remember - you are importing a car and it is the job of ITV to make sure it conforms to specification - no added extras or items removed. That is why it is so much more expensive; they even measure the car (although I will admit that the way they take the measurements are not up to date).
> 
> Davexf


It is such a subjective test with variations between inspectors and locations. The first ITV for my imported car was no different to a normal ITV. The only slightly unusual thing he did was to measure the width between the rear wheels using a tape measure. The wheels and tyres are massive but standard spec. Easy money. 
I have had them measure the height of my Spanish car before, when they thought I had lowered it - again with a tape measure!


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Just been told that Andalucia have their own CO2 figure of 16.9% as opposed to the 14.75% which is more normally used :crazy::frusty: 
Unbelievable, I think they make it up as they go along :boxing:
But I suppose all the corrupt fat cats at the Junta need their brown envelopes :caked::smash:

:ballchain::ballchain::ballchain:


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

*similar questions-import from us*

Hi. I am also contemplating importing my car, when I move to Spain at the end of this year. I have received the following information from a company called Holms Consulting/Holmes Car Registration, located in Marbella, regarding costs for my 2012 Mini Cooper S

Tax value 13668.00€

10.00% EU Custom 1366.80 Euro
21.00% VAT/IVA 3557.30 Euro
16.90% Registration tax 2309.89 Euro
Homologation 1670.00 Euro 
Custom handling 671.00 Euro
Import* 1033.00 Euro

We recommend you to use the CHANGE OF RESIDENCY rule if you wish to import your vehicle to Spain.
Using this rule, the 10% EU customs, the 21% VAT/IVA and the custom handling will be exempt.

The total cost would then be 5012.89 Euro.​
IF the information about the change of residency rule exempting me from the US customs and VAT taxes is accurate, it appears to be quite worthwhile to import the car, as the used car market for small cars like the Mini has dropped drastically in the US in the past year of two of lower gasoline prices. It would seem to be at least a wash and probably more costly to sell in the U.S. and buy a similar replacement car in Spain than to import my car. Plus I'd have the advantage of knowing the car's history and not being at the mercy of a used car salesman. 

So questions: Can anyone confirm the change of residency rule and or refer me to some definitive source on this? Perhaps an English-speaking attorney or gestor? I am currently in Malaga and would really like to get some fairly sure answers before returning to the US to finalize my moving arrangements. 

Does anyone know this Holmes company? Can you recommend another company to give me a comparison quote?

Do these figures seem accurate? The import/shipping number seems a tad low to me. I have separate shipping quote for US. Baltimore to Barcelona for $1300. 

Would very much appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

At first sight this appears to be a rip-off; they are quoting nearly 10,000€ to import a car? If it were me I would get a quote to import it to the UK, then import it to Spain. 

If you import your goods and chattels within 60 days, then no import duty (first registration tax) is payable 

Davexf


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> At first sight this appears to be a rip-off; they are quoting nearly 10,000€ to import a car? If it were me I would get a quote to import it to the UK, then import it to Spain.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. The exemption from the import duty 10%?) is one of the points I am trying to nail down. Exemption from the VAT (another $3600) would also bring the estimated cost of import down to about $5,000. But I need to make SURE I will qualify for this.

The quote is assuming homologation costs of about 1670, which seems not totally out of line, assuming your 600 euro figure for "fixed costs", plus new tires, headlghts and rear lights. New tires alone could account for most of that. Mini tires are unbelievably expensive ....all are the run-flat type as there is no spare. 

I am confused about the the "registration cost of 2300". This apparently doesn't include the 10% import tax, which he has accounted for separately (and which may be exempt), but it seem from your earlier posts/comments that the first registration cost includes that import tax. Could registration run as much as 2300 plus 1300 for the customs import tax?

Finally, he appears to be charging 670 euros for handling the paperwork and holding my hand through the process. Given what I've heard about the nightmare that this can be, that may be money well spent...provided his company actually does the job!

Again, I much appreciate the help.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I will message you the contact details of the chap who is helping me get my Porsche onto Spanish plates. Been happy with his expertise and cost.

Are headlights on cars from the USA not compatible with continental Europe? Never heard of having to change tyres either? Is this just because they are not in metric sizea?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

el romeral said:


> I will message you the contact details of the chap who is helping me get my Porsche onto Spanish plates. Been happy with his expertise and cost.
> 
> Are headlights on cars from the USA not compatible with continental Europe? Never heard of having to change tyres either? Is this just because they are not in metric sizea?


Hola

Yes the Headlights ought to be OK - but indicators have to be amber and brake lights red and not have any other function. 

Tyres must be manufactured in Europe - for some reason American tyres are not acceptable. 

Davexf


----------



## haimhouse (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey, I was registering my old car when I moved to Spain, it was worth around 1.000 Euros and pretty old, so no import taxes. However, I spent around 800 Euros on papers. You need to get the official car papers, this can only be done by a technical specialist ("perito"). Afterwards you have to do the technical checkup ("ITV") and pay the local taxes. It was quite some work. Of course, you can also hire a "gestoría" to do it for you, but then it gets even more expensive. My advice for you: consider selling the car where it is registered and buy a new down there.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

haimhouse said:


> Hey, I was registering my old car when I moved to Spain, it was worth around 1.000 Euros and pretty old, so no import taxes. However, I spent around 800 Euros on papers. You need to get the official car papers, this can only be done by a technical specialist ("perito"). Afterwards you have to do the technical checkup ("ITV") and pay the local taxes. It was quite some work. Of course, you can also hire a "gestoría" to do it for you, but then it gets even more expensive. My advice for you: consider selling the car where it is registered and buy a new down there.


Thanks Haimhouse. That's what the common wisdom has been. But what I am finding out is that, if exempt from the VAT and import tax, my expenses to import my mini would likely run around 5,000 euros (that's paying a gesture to do the paperwork, and some folks think that's a high estimate...it could be less. I'm seeing similar cars (low-mileage 2012 mini cooper S) advertised for sale at around 19,000 euros. I can't sell my car in the US for more than $14,000, because of a glut of small used cars on the market now that gas prices have dropped so much. So...I come out even or slightly ahead by importing. And I end up with a car I know and like (and with some extras like upgraded interior, that aren't priced into the comparison). 

Now I just need to find someone who can confirm the tax exemption for me! Another poster sent me the info for the Dutch guy he is using to help import his car, and I've emailed him, but so far, no response!


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

The important thing will be that items such as lights and tyres are "E" marked. This is where folk have had problems with US imports. For example, there are loads of budget Chinese tyres on the market that are "E" marked and therefore able to be sold in the EU.


----------

